# insect killing



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hi, we get a quite a lot of these tiny little black fly's in our new villa, obviously mainly in the kitchen, after many wars against them they seem to be winning!

Anyone know how to get rid, or know a company that is reasonable to get rid!


----------



## exclusivehelp (Feb 11, 2011)

*you need to do a pest control for this flies...*



stevieboy1980 said:


> hi, we get a quite a lot of these tiny little black fly's in our new villa, obviously mainly in the kitchen, after many wars against them they seem to be winning!
> 
> Anyone know how to get rid, or know a company that is reasonable to get rid!


i suggest get a pest control done or else they wont leave the place.. i knw a cheap company they charged me 300dhs for my entire 2bed apt  try them


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

haha yes but whats the company!


----------



## exclusivehelp (Feb 11, 2011)

stevieboy1980 said:


> haha yes but whats the company!


its my friend who sent them to my house. let me chk with him for u


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That person is banned so will not be sending you a pm.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

haha typical. unban them, i need to get rid of these pests!!


----------

